# Phantom, Susan Kay



## Adrea (Nov 17, 2005)

Has anyone read this book?  It's a fanfic about the Phantom of the Opera, about Erik's early life.  It follows more along the guidelines of Leroux's original work, rather then the adaptation by Webber.  It's extremely good, giving the back round that Leroux mentions only in passing.  If you like Erik, you'll enjoy this book.


----------



## Kira the wanderer (Jan 12, 2006)

I've heard of it and it was supposed to be good. I'm currenty reading The Phantom of the Opera and I love it very much. Phantom by Susan Kay had been brough back by popular demmand so I will be sure to pick it up one day.


----------



## Wyndstar (Jan 12, 2006)

*book*

I read that when it first came out in the late 1990s.  It starts out as a plausible work about the years before Erik became the Phantom.  I prefer the first part of the book, and would have been happy for it to have been the sole focus of the book.  It is historically accurate, and rich in detail.  She loses me when she starts writing a ALW-esque Phantom of the Opera in the book's second half.  For me, its a clash with Gaston Leroux's work, which wasn't so much a romance, but a thriller.  About the only part of this that did it for me was in illustrating how effective a musician Erik was.


----------



## Kira the wanderer (Jan 18, 2006)

I got my hand son the book and I haven't ventured very far into it yet but I love it so far. I hope it doesn't totally kill Leroux's work. I personally was very dissapointed with The Phantom of Manhatten, though I haven't finished reading it yet. But simply that it wasn't written by Leroux I had my doubts about it. So far Susan Kay has captured Erik pretty well and I find it unconflicting, however I'll be sure to check out what you mean in the second half. 

Are there any more Phantom sequeals or books such as these? The only other one I know of is The Phantom of Manhatten and I'm not happy with it, but I'll be sure to finish it.


----------

